# VK - New Arrivals 8 Jan 2016



## Gizmo (8/1/16)

Wotofo Serpant RTA Black
Wotofo Steam Engine Black
Wotofo Steam Engine Clapton Coils
Wotofo Chieftain 220w
Kangertech Kbox 70W TC Box Mod

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

